# اريد ان اصبح طيار كيف ؟؟؟



## طيار باذن الله (13 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

انا طالب من الامارات عمري 15 و اريد ان اصبح طيارا في طيران الامارات في دبي

و اريد طرح بعض الاسئلة :

1. هل يجب علي ان ادرس قسم علمي ام يجوز ان ادرس قسم ادبي ؟؟

2.ما هي المعاهد التي يوجد لديها تخصص طيران استطيع الدراسة فيها بدل المدرسة ؟؟


و شكرا ...


----------



## mid000soft (23 سبتمبر 2010)

وحيات أبوكو أنا إبن أخويا أنا شايف إنو بجد حرام محدش يستغل ذكائه ف كل شئ وعاشق للميكانيكا والطيران أكتر أرجوكم ساعدوني لكي يلتحق بأي معهد يأهله للعمل بشركه كويسه يظهر فيها نفسه لحسن تعبت مش لاقيله أي حاجه لإنه كان أدبي أزهري والأن ف كليه دراسات إسلاميه للأسف بيكره المذاكره بس غصبن عنو هيذاكر بس رجاء الإفاده


----------



## mid000soft (23 سبتمبر 2010)

وحيات أبوكو أنا إبن أخويا أنا شايف إنو بجد حرام محدش يستغل ذكائه ف كل شئ وعاشق للميكانيكا والطيران أكتر أرجوكم ساعدوني لكي يلتحق بأي معهد يأهله للعمل بشركه كويسه يظهر فيها نفسه لحسن تعبت مش لاقيله أي حاجه لإنه كان أدبي أزهري والأن ف كليه دراسات إسلاميه للأسف بيكره المذاكره بس غصبن عنو هيذاكر بس رجاء الإفاده


----------

